# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  هل عيب أن تتزوج الفتاة بشاب أصغر منها

## keana

السلام عليكم 
هل عيب أن تتزوج الفتاة بشاب أصغر منها ؟
كما نعلم جميعنا أنا نبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوجة خديجة وهيا أكبر منه في السن
والكثير من الناس تزوجو في ذالك العهد من نساء اكبرهم سنا
كان ذالك عادي لديهم ولا يهتمون بالسن 
لاكن عكسة هذا في زمننا فالكثير من الفتيات اذا سألتهم هل تقبلي الزواج بشاب أصغر منك سنا ؟ 
تقول لا طبعا ومستحيل 
ونفس الشيء عندا الشباب اذا سألتهم ؟
يقول لا ومستحيل أنا افضل فتاة صغيرة وليست كبيرة وهناك البعض يجاوب بسخرية
قائلا أتزوج أمي يعني هذه في عمر أمي تقريبا 
سِؤالي لكــــــــــــــم هوا 
للفتاة هل تقبلي بالزواج من شاب أصغر منك نعم أم لا ؟ 
ولمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذا ؟
لشباب هل تقبل بالزواج من فتاة أكبر منك في السن ؟
ولمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا ؟
أتمنى أن تجاوبوني بكل صراحة

----------


## زهره التوليب

السؤال بنظري ليس " 				*هل عيب أن تتزوج الفتاة بشاب أصغر منها*"
لكن السؤال يجب ان يكون...هل الزواج من شاب صغير هو زواج ناجح؟؟؟

----------


## السراب الخفي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا طبعا ما رح تزبط ولا باي حالة من الاحوال  :Icon31:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لا ما بتزبط لانو رح يكون زواج فاشل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اذا كان في تفاهم وحب كل شي ممكن وكل الحواجز بتنكسر....وانا بعرف كثير حالات زواج زي هيك ومش بعيدة ... ما دام ما في مانع من قبل الشرع ...وكلنا نعرف ان سيدنا محمد (ص )...أفضل البشر تزوج سيدتنا خديجة وكانت تكبره سناً :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

بتوقع خضنا نقاش طويل حول الموضوع 
ورأي في الموضوع انه انا عن نفسي ما بقبل 
مش لانه عيب ولا لانه حرام 
بس هي قناعات شخصية وصعب تتغير حول هاد الموضوع بالذات

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بدون زعل بس بعتقد انها هاي قناعات طفولية ...بمثل هذا الموضوع ما في شي اسمه قناعات ...كل شي بنتركه للقسمة والنصيب والقدر .... لنفرض انك حبيتي واحد أصغر منك شو مش ممكن ترتبطي فيه؟؟؟ ....الا اذا كنتي ما بتأمني بالحب ومنظورك للأمور منظور ثاني!!!!

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

مش بس قناعات 
احنا عايشين بمجتمع بيفرض علينا قوانينه

----------


## saousana

> بدون زعل بس بعتقد انها هاي قناعات طفولية ...بمثل هذا الموضوع ما في شي اسمه قناعات ...كل شي بنتركه للقسمة والنصيب والقدر .... لنفرض انك حبيتي واحد أصغر منك شو مش ممكن ترتبطي فيه؟؟؟ ....الا اذا كنتي ما بتأمني بالحب ومنظورك للأمور منظور ثاني!!!!


مش زعلانة وغلطان اذا بتحكي طفولية 
انه ما نفكر باشي غير قلبنا هاي الطفولة بحد ذاتها 
انا عن نفسي اتوقع صعب كتير احب واحد اصغر مني 

وكمان مش عدم ايمان بالحب بس في قناعات مستحيل تتغير

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> _مش بس قناعات 
> 
> احنا عايشين بمجتمع بيفرض علينا قوانينه
> _



صاحب الي جدته أكبر من جده ب8 سنوات يعني شوفي المدة الزمنية البعيدة وايامها كان المجتمع متخلف أكثر وغرقااان بمستنقع الجهل !!!



> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _مش زعلانة وغلطان اذا بتحكي طفولية 
> 
> انه ما نفكر باشي غير قلبنا هاي الطفولة بحد ذاتها 
> انا عن نفسي اتوقع صعب كتير احب واحد اصغر مني  
> وكمان مش عدم ايمان بالحب بس في قناعات مستحيل تتغير_


يعني انتي اللي بتتحكمي بمشاعرك مين بدها تحب ومين ما بدها تحب ..... هاد الشي الوحيد اللي ما بتقدري تخدعيه بالكون (المشاعر)...ولا تحكي هيك لا يروح ربك حاطك بموقف زي هيك بعدين بترجعي بتعملي تعديل للرد :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_


يعني انتي اللي بتتحكمي بمشاعرك مين بدها تحب ومين ما بدها تحب ..... هاد الشي الوحيد اللي ما بتقدري تخدعيه بالكون (المشاعر)...ولا تحكي هيك لا يروح ربك حاطك بموقف زي هيك بعدين بترجعي بتعملي تعديل للرد
_


 :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _بدون زعل بس بعتقد انها هاي قناعات طفولية ...بمثل هذا الموضوع ما في شي اسمه قناعات ...كل شي بنتركه للقسمة والنصيب والقدر .... لنفرض انك حبيتي واحد أصغر منك شو مش ممكن ترتبطي فيه؟؟؟ ....الا اذا كنتي ما بتأمني بالحب ومنظورك للأمور منظور ثاني!!!!_



هاي قناعات عقلانيه...وليست طفوليه...والقصص الي بتثبت هالحكي كثيره

----------


## saousana

> صاحب الي جدته أكبر من جده ب8 سنوات يعني شوفي المدة الزمنية البعيدة وايامها كان المجتمع متخلف أكثر وغرقااان بمستنقع الجهل !!!
> 
> 
> يعني انتي اللي بتتحكمي بمشاعرك مين بدها تحب ومين ما بدها تحب ..... هاد الشي الوحيد اللي ما بتقدري تخدعيه بالكون (المشاعر)...ولا تحكي هيك لا يروح ربك حاطك بموقف زي هيك بعدين بترجعي بتعملي تعديل للرد


انا حكيتلك صعب وما حكيت مستحيل 
ومش رح ارجع اعدل الرد 
ولو حبيت واحد اصغر مني عادي بعترف بكل سهولة 
بس احكيلك وجه الاستحالة 
انه انا اللي قدي بالعمر وحتى اللي اكبر مني بسنة وبسنتين غالبا بحسهم بالعقل اصغر مني 
ممكن هاي مش قاعدة بعممها على الجميع لانه بصير ظلم 
ولما ناقشنا الموضوع قبل هيك من جوانب كتير وعديدة واتوقع طال الحكي فيها 
اتوقع الكل كان متفق انه الارتباط بالحال هاي صعب لانه المرأة بتهرم قبل الرجل وبالتالي حلو يكون اكبر منها 
وكمان انا بالنسبة الي وبعدني مصرة على رأيي النضوج العقلي 

ولا تحكولي عن استثناءات 
انا بعرف انها موجودة
خلي الحكي بشكل عام

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

قناعات جبانة !...تخاف من التمرد ولا تجرأ عليه

ممكن هالمصطلح يكون احلى

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _صاحب الي جدته أكبر من جده ب8 سنوات يعني شوفي المدة الزمنية البعيدة وايامها كان المجتمع متخلف أكثر وغرقااان بمستنقع الجهل !!!
> 
> 
> يعني انتي اللي بتتحكمي بمشاعرك مين بدها تحب ومين ما بدها تحب ..... هاد الشي الوحيد اللي ما بتقدري تخدعيه بالكون (المشاعر)...ولا تحكي هيك لا يروح ربك حاطك بموقف زي هيك بعدين بترجعي بتعملي تعديل للرد_



طبعا الانسان بتحكم بمشاعره........الشخص الي ما بتحكم بمشاعره..((عفوا)) هو شخص فاشل..
يعني مثال صغير...شفت شب ..لفت نظري ((الامور ما بتبدأ حب فجأه)) لما سالت عنه عرفت انه اصغر مني...اشي طبيعي مش رح اسمح لنفسي افر فيه ولا رح اعطي نفسي مجال اقع في الحب..الموضوع سهل

----------


## saousana

> قناعات جبانة !...تخاف من التمرد ولا تجرأ عليه
> 
> ممكن هالمصطلح يكون احلى


ليش يعني التمرد حلو !!!! 
انا ما بخاف من التمرد 
بس بطبعي ما بحبه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _قناعات جبانة !...تخاف من التمرد ولا تجرأ عليه
> 
> ممكن هالمصطلح يكون احلى_


ليش بدي اتمرد؟؟؟؟؟؟ بختار شخص بناسب بالعمر وبالفكر...وخلص..شو احنا بحرب؟

----------


## saousana

> طبعا الانسان بتحكم بمشاعره........الشخص الي ما بتحكم بمشاعره..((عفوا)) هو شخص فاشل..
> يعني مثال صغير...شفت شب ..لفت نظري ((الامور ما بتبدأ حب فجأه)) لما سالت عنه عرفت انه اصغر مني...اشي طبيعي مش رح اسمح لنفسي افر فيه ولا رح اعطي نفسي مجال اقع في الحب..الموضوع سهل


وانا معك فيها 
وبعدين الحب الحقيقي بمعنى الحب ما بصير من نظرة 
ولا من ابتسامة 
هاد اذا بدكم تسموه حب

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_طبعا الانسان بتحكم بمشاعره........الشخص الي ما بتحكم بمشاعره..((عفوا)) هو شخص فاشل..
يعني مثال صغير...شفت شب ..لفت نظري ((الامور ما بتبدأ حب فجأه)) لما سالت عنه عرفت انه اصغر مني...اشي طبيعي مش رح اسمح لنفسي افر فيه ولا رح اعطي نفسي مجال اقع في الحب..الموضوع سهل
_


 بجوز ما في عندك قناعه بالحب من اول نظره

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man                      
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
طبعا الانسان بتحكم بمشاعره........الشخص الي ما بتحكم بمشاعره..((عفوا)) هو شخص فاشل..
يعني مثال صغير...شفت شب ..لفت نظري ((الامور ما بتبدأ حب فجأه)) لما سالت عنه عرفت انه اصغر مني...اشي طبيعي مش رح اسمح لنفسي افر فيه ولا رح اعطي نفسي مجال اقع في الحب..الموضوع سهل



 بجوز ما في عندك قناعه بالحب من اول نظره_


هذا اسمه اعجاب...مش حب...
الحب اكبر من هيك بكثير..الحب قناعه بالدرجه الاولى...كيف بدي اقتنع بشخص من اول نظره!!!!!

----------


## عُبادة

فيه نظرية شعبية بس فيها درجة من الدقة انه إللي بكون متجوز وحدة اكبر منه بالسن هو بيتأثر وببين عليه الكبر بالسن قبل إللي جيله

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _فيه نظرية شعبية بس فيها درجة من الدقة انه إللي بكون متجوز وحدة اكبر منه بالسن هو بيتأثر وببين عليه الكبر بالسن قبل إللي جيله_



بعتقد فيها وجهه نظر...
العلم الحديث اثبت ان لكل شخص  فرمونات شخصيه وخاصه تشبه البصمه عند الانسان اي انها فريده...وان الزوج\الزوجه بيتأثروا بفرمونات بعض مع الزمن.....

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> نا حكيتلك صعب وما حكيت مستحيل 
> ومش رح ارجع اعدل الرد 
> ولو حبيت واحد اصغر مني عادي بعترف بكل سهولة 
> بس احكيلك وجه الاستحالة 
> انه انا اللي قدي بالعمر وحتى اللي اكبر مني بسنة وبسنتين غالبا بحسهم بالعقل اصغر مني 
> ممكن هاي مش قاعدة بعممها على الجميع لانه بصير ظلم 
> ولما ناقشنا الموضوع قبل هيك من جوانب كتير وعديدة واتوقع طال الحكي فيها 
> اتوقع الكل كان متفق انه الارتباط بالحال هاي صعب لانه المرأة بتهرم قبل الرجل وبالتالي حلو يكون اكبر منها 
> وكمان انا بالنسبة الي وبعدني مصرة على رأيي النضوج العقلي 
> ...


مع احترامي هالكلام مجرد كلام مثالي ..الواقع شيء ثاني تماما... ما في شي من اللي حكيتيه بيبين انك مقتنعة بالحب بهالموضوع ...عكل حال اتركيها للأيام يمكن تعطيكي خبرة زي ما أعطت غيرك....وبعدها كل هالكلام بصير مجرد رماد متطاير ما اله قيمة بالمرة ...

----------


## عُبادة

وكمان عندنا بمجتمعنا وبدينا القوامة للرجل لتسيير مركبة الاسرة فلازم يكون هو الاقدر ويكون اكبر منها بالسن

واحنا لما نحكي عن حالات خاصة لا تعني العموم

وبالنسبة لسيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام كان فيه حكمه ربانيه من زواجه من السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها وهي تكبره ب15 سنة وزواجه فيما بعد بالسيدة عائشة وهي بنت 12 سنة وكان يكبرها ب40 سنة تقريبا

----------


## saousana

> فيه نظرية شعبية بس فيها درجة من الدقة انه إللي بكون متجوز وحدة اكبر منه بالسن هو بيتأثر وببين عليه الكبر بالسن قبل إللي جيله


انا من وجهة نظري صحيحة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _وكمان عندنا بمجتمعنا وبدينا القوامة للرجل لتسيير مركبة الاسرة فلازم يكون هو الاقدر ويكون اكبر منها بالسن
> 
> واحنا لما نحكي عن حالات خاصة لا تعني العموم
> 
> وبالنسبة لسيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام كان فيه حكمه ربانيه من زواجه من السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها وهي تكبره ب15 سنة وزواجه فيما بعد بالسيدة عائشة وهي بنت 12 سنة وكان يكبرها ب40 سنة تقريبا_


 :SnipeR (62): 


المشكله ياعباده...مجتمعنا بياخد الي بده ياه من السنه وعن الرسول...وبيترك اشياء اولى بكتير...

----------


## saousana

> مع احترامي هالكلام مجرد كلام مثالي ..الواقع شيء ثاني تماما... ما في شي من اللي حكيتيه بيبين انك مقتنعة بالحب بهالموضوع ...عكل حال اتركيها للأيام يمكن تعطيكي خبرة زي ما أعطت غيرك....وبعدها كل هالكلام بصير مجرد رماد متطاير ما اله قيمة بالمرة ...


وين المثالية في كلامي ؟؟؟ 
يعني انا اذا ما حبيت الانسان مشان عقله وشخصيته مشان شو بدي احبه ؟؟؟ 
شكله ؟ !!!! 
ممكن ما يكون عندي خبرة بالحياة كتير ... بس كمان مش جاهلة 
والطفولة والسذاخة والمثالية انه اتصرف عكس هيك 
الطفولة انه نفكر بالموضوع من جانب واحد بس 
لما تفكر بالامور بشكل متكامل ..... بتلاحظ انه هاد الحكي الصحيح

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ليش بدنا نتمرد؟؟؟؟...لأنه الانسان بطبيعته يهوى التمرد ولولا ذلك ما كان الله سبحانه وتعالى نزل القوانين والتشريعات اللي بتحد من تمرد الانسان...واكيد الله سبحانه أعلم بعباده منا

ما بحكي عن حب من أول نظرة وما بحكي عن حب سخيف ..ولا تظلوا ترددوا بهالكلام حكمة ومش حكمة لسيدنا محمد ...كل شي بقلك عن حكمة فكونا من هالسوالف يرضى عليكو ...بما انه الشرع ما حرم هالشي اذا ما في اي ضرر على الشخصين ...كلامكو في شي مش مريحني مش عارف شو بس بتخلو الواحد يتنرفز

----------


## saousana

> ليش بدنا نتمرد؟؟؟؟...لأنه الانسان بطبيعته يهوى التمرد ولولا ذلك ما كان الله سبحانه وتعالى نزل القوانين والتشريعات اللي بتحد من تمرد الانسان...واكيد الله سبحانه أعلم بعباده منا
> 
> ما بحكي عن حب من أول نظرة وما بحكي عن حب سخيف ..ولا تظلوا ترددوا بهالكلام حكمة ومش حكمة لسيدنا محمد ...كل شي بقلك عن حكمة فكونا من هالسوالف يرضى عليكو ...بما انه الشرع ما حرم هالشي اذا ما في اي ضرر على الشخصين ...كلامكو في شي مش مريحني مش عارف شو بس بتخلو الواحد يتنرفز


انا ما فتيت ولا حكيت لا شرع وقوانين 
بس حر الواحد بقناعاته الشخصية 
اتوقع حقي اكون راسمة صورة معينة للانسان اللي بدي ارتبط فيه 
كتير اشياء مش حرام بس احنا ما بنعملها 
مشان هيك الانسان بضل مخير خصوصا في امور الزواج 

مش عارفة يعني اذا ما حكينا الحكي على هواك بتعصب 

انا من صغري ما بحب اخالف القانون المحطوط 
وبكره اشي اسمه تمرد ..... مش شرط يكون التمرد يكون الخيار المفضل عند الكل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> وين المثالية في كلامي ؟؟؟ 
> يعني انا اذا ما حبيت الانسان مشان عقله وشخصيته مشان شو بدي احبه ؟؟؟ 
> شكله ؟ !!!! 
> ممكن ما يكون عندي خبرة بالحياة كتير ... بس كمان مش جاهلة 
> والطفولة والسذاخة والمثالية انه اتصرف عكس هيك 
> ...


الحب مش محدود للدرجة اللي بتحكي عنها ...لنفرض حبيتي واحد اصغر منك بسنتين وعقله أكبر من عقلك وعنده خبرة بالحياة أكثر من خبرتك ....بلاش لنفرض حبيتي واحد مشان شخصيته القوية وكان اصغر منك ...انتي ما بتحددي مين بدك تحبي وفارق العمر ما بشكل عائق غير قدام الضعفاء ...ولنتركها للأيام لتثبت لكم ذلك

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi                      
_ليش بدنا نتمرد؟؟؟؟...لأنه الانسان بطبيعته يهوى التمرد ولولا ذلك ما كان الله سبحانه وتعالى نزل القوانين والتشريعات اللي بتحد من تمرد الانسان...واكيد الله سبحانه أعلم بعباده منا

ما بحكي عن حب من أول نظرة وما بحكي عن حب سخيف ..ولا تظلوا ترددوا بهالكلام حكمة ومش حكمة لسيدنا محمد ...كل شي بقلك عن حكمة فكونا من هالسوالف يرضى عليكو ...بما انه الشرع ما حرم هالشي اذا ما في اي ضرر على الشخصين ...كلامكو في شي مش مريحني مش عارف شو بس بتخلو الواحد يتنرفز_


يا احمد...بتمرد على شي انا مقتنعه فيه..وبشوف انه الافضل الي...لكن انا شايفه انه الاكبر مني انسب بمليون مره..وبقدر احبه..
ماحكينا في ضرر...وماحكينا حرام...
بس انا هيك رائي...مستحيل احب شخص اصغر مني...مابقدر..بحسه طفل..في حين انا بدي احس نفسي طفله امام الرجل الي بختاره
مافي داعي للنرفزه..كل واحد حر برأيه

----------


## عُبادة

> ليش بدنا نتمرد؟؟؟؟...لأنه الانسان بطبيعته يهوى التمرد ولولا ذلك ما كان الله سبحانه وتعالى نزل القوانين والتشريعات اللي بتحد من تمرد الانسان...واكيد الله سبحانه أعلم بعباده منا
> 
> ما بحكي عن حب من أول نظرة وما بحكي عن حب سخيف ..ولا تظلوا ترددوا بهالكلام حكمة ومش حكمة لسيدنا محمد ...كل شي بقلك عن حكمة فكونا من هالسوالف يرضى عليكو ...بما انه الشرع ما حرم هالشي اذا ما في اي ضرر على الشخصين ...كلامكو في شي مش مريحني مش عارف شو بس بتخلو الواحد يتنرفز


مش كل شي مش حرام صار واجب ا


وكيف بتقول عن الحكمة بهيك موضوع انه ما فيه حكمة والحكمة هاي العلماء بردوا فيها على من يدعي على النبي حبه للنساء وكثره زواجه منهن
الحكمة هاي كانت موجودة بكتبنا بالمدرسة

----------


## saousana

> الحب مش محدود للدرجة اللي بتحكي عنها ...لنفرض حبيتي واحد اصغر منك بسنتين وعقله أكبر من عقلك وعنده خبرة بالحياة أكثر من خبرتك ....بلاش لنفرض حبيتي واحد مشان شخصيته القوية وكان اصغر منك ...انتي ما بتحددي مين بدك تحبي وفارق العمر ما بشكل عائق غير قدام الضعفاء ...ولنتركها للأيام لتثبت لكم ذلك


ومش مفتوح بالصورة اللي بتحكي عنها 
انا ما بحدد مين بدي احب ولا عندي كتالوج اختار 
بس بحكم خبرتي وتعاملي مع الناس 
مش عارف ليش مصر انه الايام رح تثبتلي العكس 
هو في حالات شاذة انا معك وناجحة كمان يمكن 
بس انا نقاشي بشكل عام 

انت ممكن تتجوز وحدة اكبر منك ب 5 سنين ...بلاش اقول 10 ؟؟ 
احنا مش ضعاف نفوس بس بالنهاية بشر 
حتى لو ادعينا المثالية في الحياة وانه فرق السنين مش رح تفرق 
انا برأيي بتفرق وبتفرق كتير كمان 
على الاقل بالنسبة الي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _انا ما فتيت ولا حكيت لا شرع وقوانين 
> 
> بس حر الواحد بقناعاته الشخصية 
> اتوقع حقي اكون راسمة صورة معينة للانسان اللي بدي ارتبط فيه 
> كتير اشياء مش حرام بس احنا ما بنعملها 
> مشان هيك الانسان بضل مخير خصوصا في امور الزواج  
> مش عارفة يعني اذا ما حكينا الحكي على هواك بتعصب  
> ...


انا ما قصدتك بكلام الشرع .....

ومش منرفز مشان رأيكم مخالف لرأيي بس كثير بتحكوا شغلات وبتكونوا واثقييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين لأبعد الحدود ...فجأة بتلاقي نفسك بتحكي كلام ما بتطبقه ...النرفزة كانت من كلمة مستحيل أحب واحد اصغر مني ...يعني كأنه الحب بإيدينا .... مشان هيك بحكيلكم اتركوها للأيام وكان غيركم اشطر لما حكى نفس الحكي وبعدها وجد نفسه بنفس الموقف ....

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> ومش مفتوح بالصورة اللي بتحكي عنها 
> انا ما بحدد مين بدي احب ولا عندي كتالوج اختار 
> بس بحكم خبرتي وتعاملي مع الناس 
> مش عارف ليش مصر انه الايام رح تثبتلي العكس 
> هو في حالات شاذة انا معك وناجحة كمان يمكن 
> ...



انا معك
كمان الشخص مابيوقع بالحب فجأه....الانسان ((غالبا ..عشان ماتزعلوا)) بيوقع بالحب لما بقابل شخص يشبه او قريب من الصوره الي رسمها في باله

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _انا ما قصدتك بكلام الشرع .....
> 
> ومش منرفز مشان رأيكم مخالف لرأيي بس كثير بتحكوا شغلات وبتكونوا واثقييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين لأبعد الحدود ...فجأة بتلاقي نفسك بتحكي كلام ما بتطبقه ...النرفزة كانت من كلمة مستحيل أحب واحد اصغر مني ...يعني كأنه الحب بإيدينا .... مشان هيك بحكيلكم اتركوها للأيام وكان غيركم اشطر لما حكى نفس الحكي وبعدها وجد نفسه بنفس الموقف ...._



برجع بحكيلك مستحيل احب واحد اصغر مني...لانه مابيشبه ابدا الشخص الي ببالي ولا المواصفات الي بخيالي...
وواثقه من نفسي  مليون بالميه

----------


## saousana

> انا ما قصدتك بكلام الشرع .....
> 
> ومش منرفز مشان رأيكم مخالف لرأيي بس كثير بتحكوا شغلات وبتكونوا واثقييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين لأبعد الحدود ...فجأة بتلاقي نفسك بتحكي كلام ما بتطبقه ...النرفزة كانت من كلمة مستحيل أحب واحد اصغر مني ...يعني كأنه الحب بإيدينا .... مشان هيك بحكيلكم اتركوها للأيام وكان غيركم اشطر لما حكى نفس الحكي وبعدها وجد نفسه بنفس الموقف ....


ما حكيت مستحيل 

حكيت صعب والفرق كبير 
هي مش نظريات ولا فلسفة 
بس انت كمان محدد صورة معينة للانسانة اللي بدك ترتبط فيها 
اكيد انت مش مقرر انها تكون اكبر منك ب 10 سنين 
اذا صار اشي غير هيك بحكم النصيب هاد اشي مش بأيدك 
ومع كل واحد بكون عنده تصور معين للحياة اللي راسمها

----------


## عُبادة

> انا ما قصدتك بكلام الشرع .....
> 
> ومش منرفز مشان رأيكم مخالف لرأيي بس كثير بتحكوا شغلات وبتكونوا واثقييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين لأبعد الحدود ...فجأة بتلاقي نفسك بتحكي كلام ما بتطبقه ...النرفزة كانت من كلمة مستحيل أحب واحد اصغر مني ...يعني كأنه الحب بإيدينا .... مشان هيك بحكيلكم اتركوها للأيام وكان غيركم اشطر لما حكى نفس الحكي وبعدها وجد نفسه بنفس الموقف ....


كيف الحب مش بايدنا 

لعاد شلون بصير الحب:؟

فجأة الصبح بتصحى بكون بتحب فلانة ؟او هي بتصحى بتصبح تحب فلان؟


احنا بامكانا نتحكم بمشاعرنا او على الاقل نوجهها للي بدنا اياه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> ما حكيت مستحيل 
> 
> حكيت صعب والفرق كبير 
> هي مش نظريات ولا فلسفة 
> بس انت كمان محدد صورة معينة للانسانة اللي بدك ترتبط فيها 
> اكيد انت مش مقرر انها تكون اكبر منك ب 10 سنين 
> ...


هو قصدني انا ياسوسن...
وانا معك...اذا بيوم من الايام تزوجت شخص اصغر مني...بيكون لمجرد النصيب

----------


## saousana

> كيف الحب مش بايدنا 
> 
> لعاد شلون بصير الحب:؟
> 
> فجأة الصبح بتصحى بكون بتحب فلانة ؟او هي بتصحى بتصبح تحب فلان؟
> 
> 
> احنا بامكانا نتحكم بمشاعرنا او على الاقل نوجهها للي بدنا اياه


وانا معك فيها 
الحب بمعنى الحب والارتباط ما بصير من نظرة يا جماعة 
الحب المفروض يكون اله اساس متين مش بس كلام

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

زهرة ديري بالك ما بتعرفي شو القدر مخبيلك !!!وبدون ما تجزمي أحسن...وانتي سوسن التقيتي معي بنفس نقطة البداية وهي اتركها للقسمة والنصيب والقدر ولا تحكوا بشي ممكن يصير معكم وبعدين بتلاقي حالك غيرت قناعاتك مش لأنها قناعات صح اوخطأ بس لأنها قناعات ما بتعطيك قدر كافي من الحرية

اما الحب يا عبادة هو فعلا لا يدق الباب وبدخل بدون استئذان ورح تشوف انك رح تكون عاجز وضعيف قدام مشاعرك يمكن تستغرب بس هيك بصير

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بالفعل الشرع ما حرم
بس بزمنا هاد ما في خديجة
وما فيه اي حد بيوصل لشخص النبي محمد
اذا رح يكون زواج فاشل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لا تحكي هيك زهرة المطر في كثييييير زواج من هالنوع وكان زواج ناجح

----------


## عُبادة

> زهرة ديري بالك ما بتعرفي شو القدر مخبيلك !!!وبدون ما تجزمي أحسن...وانتي سوسن التقيتي معي بنفس نقطة البداية وهي اتركها للقسمة والنصيب والقدر ولا تحكوا بشي ممكن يصير معكم وبعدين بتلاقي حالك غيرت قناعاتك مش لأنها قناعات صح اوخطأ بس لأنها قناعات ما بتعطيك قدر كافي من الحرية
> 
> اما الحب يا عبادة هو فعلا لا يدق الباب وبدخل بدون استئذان ورح تشوف انك رح تكون عاجز وضعيف قدام مشاعرك يمكن تستغرب بس هيك بصير


حتى هون احنا ما بنحكي عن الحب بنحكي عن الارتباط

حتى لو صار زي ما قلت انت وحبيت وحدة اكبر مني مستحيل اتزوجها 

لانه هيك احنا مجتمعنا 

ولا تقول شو دخل المجتمع 
احنا عايشين مجتمع مغلق واحنا جزء منه بدك المجتمع ما يحكمك اطلع منه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _زهرة ديري بالك ما بتعرفي شو القدر مخبيلك !!!وبدون ما تجزمي أحسن...وانتي سوسن التقيتي معي بنفس نقطة البداية وهي اتركها للقسمة والنصيب والقدر ولا تحكوا بشي ممكن يصير معكم وبعدين بتلاقي حالك غيرت قناعاتك مش لأنها قناعات صح اوخطأ بس لأنها قناعات ما بتعطيك قدر كافي من الحرية
> 
> اما الحب يا عبادة هو فعلا لا يدق الباب وبدخل بدون استئذان ورح تشوف انك رح تكون عاجز وضعيف قدام مشاعرك يمكن تستغرب بس هيك بصير_



شكرا عالنصيحه..وانا كمان بلتقي معك انو كل شي قسمه ونصيب...بس القسمه والنصيب مش دايما الها علاقه بالحب....
والموضوع بيحكي عن الحب..مابيحكي عن القسمه والنصيب...
وماحد بيعرف القدر شو مخبيله..

----------


## saousana

> زهرة ديري بالك ما بتعرفي شو القدر مخبيلك !!!وبدون ما تجزمي أحسن...وانتي سوسن التقيتي معي بنفس نقطة البداية وهي اتركها للقسمة والنصيب والقدر ولا تحكوا بشي ممكن يصير معكم وبعدين بتلاقي حالك غيرت قناعاتك مش لأنها قناعات صح اوخطأ بس لأنها قناعات ما بتعطيك قدر كافي من الحرية
> 
> اما الحب يا عبادة هو فعلا لا يدق الباب وبدخل بدون استئذان ورح تشوف انك رح تكون عاجز وضعيف قدام مشاعرك يمكن تستغرب بس هيك بصير


ما حد فينا بضل قاعد يستنى النصيب 
ويحكي ما بدي افكر بمواصفات شريط حياتي .... ما في حد مش راسم بخياله صورة 
هلا اذا صار عكس اللي راسمينه ما بنكون غيرنا قناعتنا 
بس بكون في اشي اقوى منا خلانا نعمل هيك النصيب

بس هاد ما بنمنع اني ما بدي ارتبط بواحد اصغر مني 
وبرجع وبأكد صعب احب واحد اصغر مني 
الا اذا كان شخصية خارقة وفضائية .... هاد الحب 
اما الارتباط قصة تانية 
يعني لسه حتى يبني حاله ويصير بده يتجوز بكون انا صرت ختيارة واللي بعمري عندهم احفاد 
هاد انا فكرت بالمسألة من جانب واحد 
فكر فيها من كل الجوانب 
الفكر ... الهرم .. النظرة الاجتماعية 

اشياء كتير المفروض نوخدها بعين الاعتبار لما نفكر في الارتباط 
هو قرار القلب ما فيها شك ... بس لازم يكون قرار العقل اول

----------


## عُبادة

> لا تحكي هيك زهرة المطر في كثييييير زواج من هالنوع وكان زواج ناجح


احنا ما بنحكم على كثييييير
الحكم دايما على الأكثثثثثثثثثثثثثثر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عبادة الحب هو اسبب الابرز اللي بقود لهيك حالات من الزواج

 انا ما رح أحكي عن المجتمع اكيد احنا عايشين بمجتمع بس في ازواج كثير تمردوا عالمجتمع بمثل هالحالات وتزوجوا بحكيلك صاروا جدود ...يعني بالنهاية هاد الموضوع مش مستهجن او غريب من قبل المجتمع وزي ما لقيتني بعتبر هالزواج عادي بتلاقي زيي بالمجتمع ولو انه المفروض المجتمع ما يكون اله تأثير كبير بشي انا بعمله ومش حرام ولا مخالف للشرع ...ولا تحكيلي ما رح تتزوجها شو انت بدون مشاعر يعني تحبها وتتركها؟؟؟؟

وزهرة انتي شو عرفك انه هالحب المكتوب الك هو اللي رح يسوقك للقسمة والنصيب وكل شي من الله مقدرله

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _عبادة الحب هو اسبب الابرز اللي بقود لهيك حالات من الزواج
> 
>  انا ما رح أحكي عن المجتمع اكيد احنا عايشين بمجتمع بس في ازواج كثير تمردوا عالمجتمع بمثل هالحالات وتزوجوا بحكيلك صاروا جدود ...يعني بالنهاية هاد الموضوع مش مستهجن او غريب من قبل المجتمع وزي ما لقيتني بعتبر هالزواج عادي بتلاقي زيي بالمجتمع ولو انه المفروض المجتمع ما يكون اله تأثير كبير بشي انا بعمله ومش حرام ولا مخالف للشرع ...ولا تحكيلي ما رح تتزوجها شو انت بدون مشاعر يعني تحبها وتتركها؟؟؟؟
> 
> وزهرة انتي شو عرفك انه هالحب المكتوب الك هو اللي رح يسوقك للقسمة والنصيب وكل شي من الله مقدرله
> _



الله اعلم...انا مابقدر احكي بالغيب...لكن انا هاد رائي وهاي قناعتي..وانت كمان يمكن يصير معك اشي يخليك تغير رايك...الله اعلم! كل شي ممكن يصير...انا مابتحدى القدر

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

لا طبعا الود والاحترام الزوجي هو اساس اي زواج ناجح مهما كانت الاعمار.. :Acebf6cab7:  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## ???... why ...???

انا اقبل بسب السن ممكن تكون قد لم تفهم ولن الفتاة تكبر اكثير من الرجل عند الكبر

اما الفتاة انا لا اعلم هل هي تقبل ام لا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس: المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  _صاحبي الي جدته أكبر من جده ب8 سنوات يعني شوفي المدة الزمنية   البعيدة وايامها كان المجتمع متخلف أكثر وغرقااان بمستنقع الجهل__ !!!_ 
يمكن بالفعل اكبر منو بس السبب مو الحب اكيد 
ويمكن مو اكبر منو بس السبب
انو زمان كانو بيكتبو تواريخ ميلاد خاطئة 
وبرجع احكيلك احنا بجتمع بيرفض متل هيك ارتباط 

حتى لو كان ناتج عن حب
ولو صار وحبيت لازم يكون الي بحبه 
 اكبر مني  سنتين او ثلاث سنوات على الاقل

----------


## keana

> زهرة ديري بالك ما بتعرفي شو القدر مخبيلك !!!وبدون ما تجزمي أحسن...وانتي سوسن التقيتي معي بنفس نقطة البداية وهي اتركها للقسمة والنصيب والقدر ولا تحكوا بشي ممكن يصير معكم وبعدين بتلاقي حالك غيرت قناعاتك مش لأنها قناعات صح اوخطأ بس لأنها قناعات ما بتعطيك قدر كافي من الحرية
> 
> اما الحب يا عبادة هو فعلا لا يدق الباب وبدخل بدون استئذان ورح تشوف انك رح تكون عاجز وضعيف قدام مشاعرك يمكن تستغرب بس هيك بصير





يصر احه
كلام ahmed
مقنع   وصح

----------


## keana

وشكرا

عتـفاعلكم
معي

----------


## حسان القضاة

صفحة آخرى من ذاكرة المنتدى
و F5

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مو عيب بس حسب تفكيرك انت بترضاها او لأ البنت ما عندها مشكلة بس الشب هو الي عندو المشكلة  :SnipeR (80):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]والله انا ما برضاها .. الواحد يفكر لقدام وبشويّة منطقية ..

مش دايما الحب بخلينا نتحدى ونحارب وابصر شو ، الواحد يفكر بعيلته كيف رح تكون ، عدم المؤاخذة ويعذروني كل اللي بحبّوا مشاعر التحدي هاي ما بتنفعهم بعد كم سنة ..


الله يوفق الجميع ..[/align]

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الحب ما بعرف عمر سواء عند الشب او البنت
المهم يكونوا متفقين ومأسسين لحياتهم بشكل كويس ومنطقي 
واكيد الحب اول شغلة لازم يقوم عليها الزواج السعيد يعني مسألة العمر مش فارقة بوجود الحب

----------


## &روان&

*[align=center]والله حسب النصيب شو بيحكم [/align]*

----------

